# Just replaced capacitor but air not cold anymore



## traynor (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi,

I just replaced the capacitor on my Goodman CKL 36 outside unit because it was bloated and the compressor and fan wouldn't start.

Now both the compressor and fan are running and its cooling again but not as it was before this event. I've been running it all day but the house won't cool below 80 degrees. (I've got target temp set at 74). It used to cool to 74 within an hour.

Any ideas? Did the capacitor failure maybe mess something else up or is this just a coincidence? (It's been ~100 degrees every day here in Memphis for a while)

Thanks for any help or advice!
-JT


----------



## kok328 (Aug 6, 2008)

just a coincidence.

Have you performed any maintenance on the system to help it out?


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome Traynor:
Keep a check on a seperate thermometer, I'm sure you are slowly cooling down. The real test will be overnight while you're not fighting the sun.
I think you will be very happy by tomorrow morning.
Glenn


----------



## traynor (Aug 7, 2008)

GlennJanie - you hit it on the money! After overnight everything cools really well, just like before.

Thanks for your help folks!!!

-JT


----------

